# Water cooling with Koolance, 100% success!



## dogturd (Mar 1, 2005)

I messed around with Peltiers and water cooling for about a year (starting 3 years ago), and one of the problems I kept running into was Peltier problems, water leaks, and just overall reliability issues. Pumps were not reliable, sometimes leading to cavitation issues. 

I decided to chuck it all and buy a Koolance Case and coolers, after seeing one at an aquaintence's house: I bought CPU, video and mobo chipset coolers. I did not get HD coolers thinking that was overkill $$ wise.

My Koolance model 600 has been in service for 2+ years now, running 24/7/365, with no problems. My total cost at the time was about $300, and it allows me to push my P4 2.4 to 2.9. I just upgraded from a Asus P4C533 with Rambus to a Asus P4C800E with DDR. I decided to stick with the socket 478 P4 so I could reuse my CPU waterblock, otherwise I would have to spend $40 on a new water block, but if you are buying a new Koolance rig, this is not an issue.

The Koolance is based on the excellent Chieftech series of cases. PS- eventually I phased out the video and chipset coolers as being not needed.

My model is phased out now in favor of updated cases, and they have even more CPU water blocks and other accessories. You should check out the KOOLANCE website.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

My XP-90 was 38$ and got me just as far. :laugh:


----------



## dogturd (Mar 1, 2005)

I was recently fooling with overclocking the new p4C800-e, and if I relax my memory settings, I am now able to get my P4 2.4 up to about 3.3 with the Koolance case. I have not run any benchmarks yet, and I need to test long-term stability at this speed, but it seems ok so far.


----------

